# Where do you get your pins at?



## tyler58 (Sep 11, 2013)

Let me know where you guys go


----------



## Nattydread (Sep 12, 2013)

Banner is at top of page. Sterile syringes.


----------



## AnaSCI (Sep 12, 2013)

Nattydread said:


> Banner is at top of page. Sterile syringes.



Correct, one of our major sponsors here: SterileSyringes


----------



## tyler58 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks guys.

What's the usual eta in the USA?


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Sep 24, 2013)

I get mine from my local feed store...8*)


----------



## Flex2019 (Sep 24, 2013)

1


----------



## AnaSCI (Sep 24, 2013)

tyler58 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> What's the usual eta in the USA?



SterileSyringes usually has a 5 day turn around to the states.


----------



## tyler58 (Sep 26, 2013)

I got them in about 5 days fellas. Thanks for the help!


----------

